# Triax String change and paper tuning



## mlpayne9367 (Mar 1, 2018)

That's a bunch of questions. First, measure the tiller distance; your limb bolts might not be tightened equally, then make sure the cams are timed properly. You can do this visually by looking through the cam holes at the string - if both holes don't show the string, you are not timed properly; another method is to use a ceiling hook to connect the string loop and draw down on the riser; the cam stops should hit at the same time; if not, put a twist into the cable of the cam that hits first (to shorten it). I assume that you are a right handed shooter - if so, any amount of right tear is a no-go. On the newer Mathews bows using the yoke and cable design, the correction for a severe right tear would be to put the thicker .125" top hat bushing on the LEFT side top and bottom thereby forcing the cam RIGHT. Re-position the rest horizontally to the center mark and see what you get through the paper. Adjust accordingly. Keep in mind that minor tears are also produced by {inconsistent or incorrect form / anchor, arrow spine too weak or too stiff }. Note that the yoke end of the cable is served in the middle; therefore I think it not possible to achieve result by twisting one side / untwisting the opposite side. On older designs which did not use the yoke harness, you could do this tune. Mathews does sell a top hat tune kit with different thickness bushing that what came on the bow; probably for finer tuning. I've found the top hat switch does the trick. For rest height (I shoot QAD ultra-rests), adjust to the mid-point; use a tape measure to find the string mid-point between the axles and use as the reference; using an arrow and level, position nock end to achieve level; move the nock end up about 1/2 a bubble (maybe 1/16-1/8") then tie in a nocking point above the nock. You can adjust out nock low / high using the rest. Tie the top knot D-Loop outside nock point. You want that paper bullet hole before you start tuning the sight at any distance - the arrow must be flying straight - else you will try to compensate using the sight. So, yes - nock high / low does make a difference. I use the LCA EZ Press and the draw board attachment. It is a very good system. The draw board attachment is not as good as a dedicated draw board (which allows you to have free hands), but very serviceable and convenient. The press is outstanding. I also highly recommend the october mountain products versa-cradle vise.


----------



## miner88 (Apr 3, 2019)

I can measure the tiller tonight to see if this is causing issues. How do I measure this? I have 70# limbs on my bow but have it turned down to 65#'s, could this contribute to the longer ATA?

When I draw my bow back and anchor, I dont feel two stops, so I think my bow is timed right but it sounds like this may not be the case. 
Currently on the top cam I have the thinner top hat on the left side and thicker on the right, and on the bottom cam I have the thick top hat on the left and thinner top hat on the left. So I should swap the top cams top hats? I shoot the mathews QAD ultrarest as well, the center mark is not 13/16, but a little bit further, so you still think change to the center point of the rest?

If I get the mathews top hat kit, should I buy two or should one kit do the trick?

Thanks for the advice so far, sounds like I have some work to do and things to fix.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## zacevans (Jan 20, 2020)

one top hat kit is all that you need. i would get the press and draw board. you will be thankful for it when you are able to diagnose and fix these things on your own. with the top hats, move the cam toward your tear. it won't make any difference on a high-low tear. that is nock point or timing or some sort of contact. for the tiller just tighten the limb bolts all the way down and mark them with a silver sharpie. turn them out the same. the ata difference should not be a major deal. that is caused by the cam being closer to one limb or another. the top hats move it over to load up one limb more and move the string via cam lean.


----------

